# Minn Kota Maxxum 101 recall



## Jim (Dec 28, 2007)

Found on another forum  

We are replacing circuit boards in Maxxum 101 (including Maxxum Pro and Universal Sonar 2) 36-volt motors manufactured from July – November 2006 within serial number range of WWAH2400676–WWAH2415883. 


What's the Problem: A small percentage of faulty circuit boards have been found in Maxxum 36-volt motors manufactured from July – November 2006 within serial number range of WWAH2400676–WWAH2415883. Faulty circuit boards can cause the motor to stop working and/or overheat. Motor overheating could potentially result in unsafe conditions. 

Who will be replacing the circuit boards? : We have a national network of Minn Kota Authorized Service Centers who will be handling circuit board replacement at Minn Kota’s expense. In some instances, replacements may be handled on a factory direct basis. 

Remedy & Contact : Please check the serial number of your Maxxum 101 
(including Maxxum Pro and Universal Sonar 2)36-volt motor to determine if it is within the serial number range of WAH2400676–WWAH2415883; the serial number is a metallic decal located on the underside of the motor head. If your motor falls within this range, please contact Minn Kota Technical Service at (800) 209-1244 to facilitate control board replacement. If you have sold or transferred ownership of the motor, please contact Minn Kota Technical Service to provide the name and address of the person who purchased the motor.


----------

